# Is it OK to take Lyrica and Ritalin at the same time?



## hanzsolo (Jan 2, 2011)

Hi all,

I finally saw my pdoc and we decided to add lyrica to my regime. Is it ok to take them at the same time? Can this have negative effects on my brain /mood etc ??

I am taking 1-2 days off all meds (besides wellbutrin) on the weekend to try and avoid tolerance/addiction issues (not sure if that will help or not)..

I am trying to treat my constant anxiety, slight depression, some OCD and most definitely ADD (not hyperactive)..

Thanks so much for all your feedback in prior posts, it really is much appreciated.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

According to Drugs.com, there is zero interactions between the two medications.


----------



## Canadian4Life (Sep 27, 2010)

I took ritalin and gabapentin (weaker version of lyrica) and had no bad reactions...was actually a pretty good combo!


----------



## JohnG (Sep 3, 2010)

Same for me


----------



## crayzyMed (Nov 2, 2006)

Lyrica may theoretically slow tolerance to ritalin due to its effects on glutamate, right now gapapentin seems to have reversed dexedrine tolerance for a mate of me, but he's only been on gabapenting for 3 days, so well see.


----------



## hanzsolo (Jan 2, 2011)

Thanks for the feedback everyone 

Please keep me posted on the tolerance with dex etc...

Very interesting, as i have currently have tolerance issues with the ritalin (it feels less effective every day).. Then again, maybe I like the initial kick it gives me and that goes away with any stimulant after 4-5 days (for me anyways)


----------



## crayzyMed (Nov 2, 2006)

hanzsolo said:


> Thanks for the feedback everyone
> 
> Please keep me posted on the tolerance with dex etc...
> 
> Very interesting, as i have currently have tolerance issues with the ritalin (it feels less effective every day).. Then again, maybe I like the initial kick it gives me and that goes away with any stimulant after 4-5 days (for me anyways)


That goes away with everyone however can be prevented or slowed with nmda antagonists like memantine, DXM etc.
http://www.bluelight.ru/vb/showthread.php?t=501875

For more info.


----------



## hanzsolo (Jan 2, 2011)

Do you think I can get my pdoc to prescribe memantime or something else ??
He is pretty open with letting me try things (as seeing in my signature) but am not sure he will even be aware of these methods..

Thanks 



crayzyMed said:


> That goes away with everyone however can be prevented or slowed with nmda antagonists like memantine, DXM etc.
> http://www.bluelight.ru/vb/showthread.php?t=501875
> 
> For more info.


----------



## crayzyMed (Nov 2, 2006)

You can try, perhaps by looking up a few study's on memantine for OCD, depression or something and then printing them down, there's even one study showing its effiacy for kids with ADHD.


----------



## JohnG (Sep 3, 2010)

crayzyMed said:


> Lyrica may theoretically slow tolerance to ritalin due to its effects on glutamate, right now gapapentin seems to have reversed dexedrine tolerance for a mate of me, but he's only been on gabapenting for 3 days, so well see.


There is something out for benzo tolerance too? :um


----------



## crayzyMed (Nov 2, 2006)

JohnG said:


> There is something out for benzo tolerance too? :um


Memantine, DXM, and maybe ketamine, MXE, lyrica, gabapentin, last one's arent sure...


----------



## JohnG (Sep 3, 2010)

Because now I'm using 3 days a week pregabalin and 3 days benzo, tolerance seems under control, but I can`t understand if is a metter of cycling that works, or pregabalin has some good effects on gaba-receptors upregulation. There is so poor material about.


----------



## crayzyMed (Nov 2, 2006)

Probably the cycling is whats working in your case.


----------

